

For the New Superrich, Life Is Much More Than a Beach - shalmanese
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/business/for-the-new-superrich-life-is-much-more-than-a-beach.html

======
narrator
Meh, if you did all that stuff and didn't buy anything and took coach flights
and rented a little boat for the yacht stuff it would probably cost maybe
about $50k a year (probably a heck of a lot less actually). The hard part, of
course, is getting invited to the billionaire parties. That would make a
really hilarious travel blog: The relatively poor guy going to all the rich
people events.

------
harywilke
An Add for a private jet company masquerading as a nytimes article.

------
holdenc
Was this paid for by Jean Pigozzi? Very little new information on the lives of
globe trotting wealthy elite.

------
x5n1
Why do the superrich spend most of their time around their own types. Would it
not be much more fun to hang out with people who didn't have their level of
wealth so they could really show off and everyone would come out better.

~~~
fsk
If a superrich person was hanging around with an average joe (or even a 1%er),
it would be an unequal relationship. It's like asking why supermodels don't
hang out in ordinary bars.

~~~
x5n1
> it would be an unequal relationship

that's not a bad thing.

------
cosmolev
Nothing interesting.

